# Cal Green 5.410.1 Recycling By Occupants?



## JPohling (Apr 24, 2017)

I am a bit confused by this Cal Geen code section 5.410.1 regarding recycling by occupants.

This is an existing building undergoing a tenant improvement where there was no increase in floor area.

The initial code section 5.410.1  indicates that we are to provide readily accessible areas that serve the entire building and are identified for the depositing, storage and collection of recyclables.  There is an exception for rural jurisdictions for the organic waste.  

Below that is:
"5.410.1.1 Additions.  All additions conducted within a 12 month period under single or multiple permits, resulting in an increase of 30% or more in floor area, shall provide recycling areas on the site.

Exception: additions within a tenant space resulting in less than a 30% increase in the tenant space floor area."

This leads me to believe that I am not required to provide this recycling area?

Is that how you would interpret this?


----------



## mark handler (Apr 25, 2017)

They still need to recycle
Regulations were adopted at CalRecycle’s January 17, 2012 Monthly Public Meeting. This regulation reflects the statutory provisions of AB 341 (Chapter 476, Statutes of 2011 [Chesbro, AB 341]) and provides additional procedural clarifications. The regulation was approved by the Office of Administrative Law on May 7, 2012 and *became effective immediately.* On June 27, 2012 the Governor signed Senate Bill 1018 which included an amendment that requires a *business that generates 4 cubic yards *or more of commercial solid waste per week to arrange for recycling services.


----------



## JPohling (Apr 25, 2017)

I understand that they will need to recycle,  I was more concerned about providing a dedicated area with screen walls and such on the site.  I am wondering if this will require that a dedicated recycling area be constructed?


----------



## mark handler (Apr 25, 2017)

They must have recycle bins, screening is a local thing.


----------

